# Self reflection in someone elses eye



## mindfloodz

Notice in the iris of the subjects eye, there is the reflection of me  taking the picture, as well as the clouds with a bright blue sky, a tree  line and even the river behind me. You can see in the lower half of the  iris a mixture of the subject's brown eye color and the combination of  the tall grass in the background. It kind of has a fish eye lens effect  on the reflection.

 Give me your thoughts on photo. All are appreciated!


----------



## Trever1t

the reflection is cool, for sure. I would have not placed the eye in the center of the image.


----------



## mindfloodz

It just didn't look right cropped any other way


----------



## robertandrewphoto

I like it, but I think a black and white conversion would make it a lot better


----------



## mindfloodz

I will try it in b&w, I still have the  RAW image


----------



## Provo




----------



## mindfloodz

Here ya go, Robertandrew... I tried cropping it to conform to the rule of thirds, but it just didn't look right. I kept the composition the same.


----------



## mindfloodz

Provo said:


>



Just imagine what you could have done with that, had you had the RAW image!  If you want the RAW to play with, I will put the link on this page.

This is the link to download the RAW I used for this HDR...
Download IMG_4348.CR2 for free on Filesonic.com


----------



## robertandrewphoto

I like yours but i think this has a more even tone to it
Let me know what you think of it


----------



## mindfloodz

Your version is very natural. Very similar to the original. I wanted a comic book feel to it. Like a washed up villain that is become weathered. Don't get me wrong, your looks great, and is much more natural, and true to the original. I appreciate your time and efforts! Also thanks for the inspiration for the black and white! I did some b&w photography yesterday that turned out pretty nice. Check it out under the People photography board - Thread - I shot my daughter!! Someone call 911


----------

